# Aussagen zu JavaEE



## Generic1 (21. Apr 2010)

Hallo,

hab von einem Betreuer vor kurzem folgende Aussagen gehört bzw. gelesen:


```
Es wird hier ja von Sun bewusst im Bereich Domain allgemein spezifiziert, um 3rd Party Projekten
 wie Spring, etc. einen Platz zu geben.
```

und


```
Java EE mit seinen offenen Komponenten und Spezifikationen die Grundlage für alle weiteren 
Middleware Frameworks (Spring&Co.) liefert. Ich kenns so, dass Sun erst allgemein spezifiziert und
 auch eigene Lösungen anbietet. Es kann aber jeder alternative Lösungen bauen, die sich eben 
anderen Spezifikation halten.
```

Ich kenns eigentlich so, dass mit Spring - EJBs einbezogen werden können, umgekehrt ist mir das aber nicht bekannt - das JavaE die Basis von Spring ist.
Was haltet Ihr davon,
Besten Dank,
lg


----------



## Noctarius (21. Apr 2010)

Gerade die zweite Aussage ist sehr interessant  Gerade wenn ich mir den aktuellen Release anschaue ist da mehr das Spring und andere Frameworks vorgelegt und JEE nachgezogen hat, weil es alle so wollten.


----------



## Generic1 (21. Apr 2010)

Also das heißt die Aussagen sind nicht unbedingt haltbar,
vielleicht hat jemand einen Link dazu, bräuchte was haltbares,
Besten Dank!!


----------



## Noctarius (21. Apr 2010)

Man braucht sich nur anschauen wann gewisse Features in Spring (und Konsorten waren) und wann sie in den JEE Standard gekommen sind (gerade bei der aktuellen Version kann man das schön sehen).


----------



## Generic1 (21. Apr 2010)

Gibt es da Beispiele,
was mir einfällt, sind AOP und DI, welche es shcon lange in Spring gibt und jetzt in JavaEE implementiet werden!?


----------



## Noctarius (21. Apr 2010)

Nö gab es in JEE auch schon mit Version 5 (irgendwie nur nicht richtig ) oder der Umgang mit Pojos.


----------



## Generic1 (22. Apr 2010)

Kennst du vielleicht Links wo das wiederlegt/diskutiert wird, dass JavaEE die Spezifikation für alle anderen Frameworks (Spring, usw. ) sein soll?
Besten Dank.


----------



## Noctarius (22. Apr 2010)

Wie für alle anderen Frameworks? Eine Spezifikation ist nun mal dazu da implementiert zu werden und Spring kann auch mit den meisten (allen?) JEE Features umgehen, weil diese halt meistens eher in Spring waren und nur die JEE Annotations oder ähnliches hinzugefügt werden mussten.


----------



## Deadalus (22. Apr 2010)

Also ich denke man kann ohne überheblich zu wirken behaupten, dass dein Betreuer die JEE nicht verstanden hat. 

Die JEE ist eine Sammlung von, sehr detallierten, Spezifikationen für Frameworks die einem Entwickler die Implementierung von Verteilten Anwendungen enorm erleichtern. Diese Spezifikationen sind im grunde genommen nur ein PDF wo beschrieben ist was das Teil machen soll und evtl. noch ein paar Java Interfaces. Also keine Implementierung des ganzen. 

Im Rahmen dieser Spezifizierungsphase werden auch Referenzimplementierungen dieser Spezifikationen (also fertige Frameworks erstellt). Aber natürlich hat jeder Softwareentwickler der Welt die möglichkeit, durch die offenen Spezifikationen, eigene Implementierungen der Frameworks zu entwickeln. Diese Frameworks machen dann 100% das selbe wie die Referenzimplementierungen sind aber zum Beispiel schneller oder verbrauchen weniger Resourcen. 

Sammelt man nun alle Frameworks, die in der JEE spezifiziert wurden und schnürt daraus eine Software, dann ist das ein Application Server wie z.B. Glassfish oder JBoss. 


Spring wiederum ist eine ganz andere Geschichte. Spring enstand, weil es Leute gab, die mit den Spezifikationen der JEE nicht zufrieden waren und deshalb anfingen eigene Spezifikationen und Frameworks zu entwickeln. Die Spring Framework Sammlung hat also erst einmal gar nichts mit der JEE zu tun, sondern hat nur den selben anspruch nämlich dem Entwickler die Implementierung verteilter Anwendungen zu vereinfachen.


----------



## Noctarius (22. Apr 2010)

Eigentlich ist Spring aus den Ideen eines Buches zum J2EE Design entstanden 
Spring Framework - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

